# Anyone here have Barbados Black Belly sheep?



## carolinagirl (Mar 3, 2011)

Do you have them?  Tell me all about them.  I am getting 4 registerable ewe weanlings at the end of April and I am really excited!  I have had goats in the past and this will be a nice change.  I decided on this breed because I like something different, and I needed a hardy breed that would do well in South Carolina.  I will allow these girls to grow and buy a young ram for them later.  

Cindy


----------



## boykin2010 (Mar 4, 2011)

I have all katahdin cross ewes but they are all bred to a pure bred barbados ram.  So far, one ewe has lambed and the baby was a little girl. She is Solid dark brown almost a red and has really curly hair.
I also have a 50/50 10 month old ewe. She is mixed with barbados. 

I live in georgia right below you and i am loving my hair sheep!


----------



## barredcountrycoop (Mar 4, 2011)

if you look at my post just below, titled some of our blackbellies you'll see part of my gang. We have 13 Texas Barbados Blackbelly. I love them.


----------

